
Nginx v1.11.8 Released - nikolay
https://nginx.org/en/CHANGES#1.11.8
======
nikolay

        *) Feature: the "absolute_redirect" directive.
    
        *) Feature: the "escape" parameter of the "log_format" directive.
    
        *) Feature: client SSL certificates verification in the stream module.
    
        *) Feature: the "ssl_session_ticket_key" directive supports AES256
           encryption of TLS session tickets when used with 80-byte keys.
    
        *) Feature: vim-commentary support in vim scripts.
           Thanks to Armin Grodon.
    
        *) Bugfix: recursion when evaluating variables was not limited.
    
        *) Bugfix: in the ngx_stream_ssl_preread_module.
    
        *) Bugfix: if a server in an upstream in the stream module failed, it
           was considered alive only when a test connection sent to it after
           fail_timeout was closed; now a successfully established connection is
           enough.
    
        *) Bugfix: nginx/Windows could not be built with 64-bit Visual Studio.
    
        *) Bugfix: nginx/Windows could not be built with OpenSSL 1.1.0.

